# An 'internet middleman' calls out six ISPs for letting connections slow down



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*An 'internet middleman' calls out six ISPs for letting connections slow down*

Level 3 VP Mark Taylor's "Observations of an Internet Middleman" shows what it looks like from his end of the network cable while being squeezed out by ISPs seeking the direct connection deals Netflix has signed with Comcast and Verizon. Without naming the ISPs in question -- Level 3 waged a war with Comcast over Netflix traffic in 2010 before cutting a direct connection deal of its own last year -- he points out that among the company's many connected network peers, only a dozen are suffering congestion. While half of those are in the process of being upgraded, the other six are regularly overloaded, dropping packets and delaying traffic....

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I thought for sure it was cableone slowing everyone down. 55 bucks a month for 200-300 KB speeds (.2-.3 meg) download speed between 5PM-1AM if you're not using netflix. Netflix has a head end server and gets all the proprietary bandwidth. Everyone not stuck with cableone is so lucky but I guess when you live in the sticks you take whats available. Rumor has it fiber is only 50 miles away but that's another issue dealing with the politics to get it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Is ATT U-verse an option for you? I live in the sticks, also, but have good, but slow (2.8 Megs), downloads via U-verse, which looks and feels like good old ADSL.....


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> Is ATT U-verse an option for you? I live in the sticks, also, but have good, but slow (2.8 Megs), downloads via U-verse, which looks and feels like good old ADSL.....


Unfortunately not. The only other options would be satellite that I hear horror stories about and cellular 4G that is also chocked because of the lack of fiber on the Verizon and T-Mobile towers in the area. Verizon has tower hopped 4G into the area but it's also very strangled in the evenings. Works great at 3AM, I can get 15 Meg speeds but in the evening its just like Cableone.


----------

